# Singles with no significant other - timeshare/vacation travel



## Panina (Aug 2, 2020)

Singles with no significant other - timeshare/vacation travel 

So as I embrace being single again I plan on traveling by myself.  It would be the first time,  as last time I was single I invited friends to travel with me and didn’t go if I couldn’t find anyone to join me.  This time I have no issues going by myself.

Would like to hear  your travel stories/adventures if you embarked on traveling on your own. What works and what didn’t.


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 2, 2020)

There are some active travel groups on Facebook of women who travel solo and women over 50 who travel. I bet you would get some great advice in these groups and maybe meet some travel buddies.





__





						Facebook
					






					www.facebook.com
				












						Solo Women Travelers | Facebook
					

*** PLEASE READ BEFORE JOINING ***  This is a group for WOMEN ONLY ~  This is a fun, supportive group of diverse, wonderful women who love to travel alone whether by plane, train, RV, boat, bicycle,...




					www.facebook.com
				












						Over 60 Solo Women Travelers | Facebook
					

The Over 60 Solo Women Traveler Facebook group is a great place to share travel tips and connect with like-minded women of "a certain age" who love to travel solo.  Whether you are a road warrior or...




					www.facebook.com
				












						Over 60 Women Travel Buddy Search
					

Over 60 Women Travel Buddy Search. 1,846 likes · 2 talking about this. The name says it all: Women Over 60 Travel Buddy Search Group. Our members are from all over the world - single or in a...




					www.facebook.com
				












						GoWonder ® - Female Solo Travel & Group Travel ｜ GoWonder Women Travel | Facebook
					






					www.facebook.com
				












						Women who Travel Solo: Group Travel Meetups | Facebook
					

This group is for self identified women  who love to travel. We will coordinate group trips and meet up across the globe!   Community Guidelines:   The focus of the group is travel, to meet like...




					www.facebook.com
				












						Single Women Solo Travel | Facebook
					

Founded by Cathy Schrader we're a private club of select women who share up-to-date, unbiased global information while empowering each other to travel solo.  We're a community that shares the highs...




					www.facebook.com
				




There are many more similar groups but the above are just a few I have joined.


----------



## chellej (Aug 2, 2020)

Right after 911, I had a trip booked to St Thomas.  DH couldn't go so I went by myself...it was a first.  I stayed at a small resort Magens Bay Resort).  When I arrived, they had drinks by the pool while everyone waited for their rooms to be ready.   It was great, I met 4 other ladies and one gent and one couple and   ended up spending the week hanging out together.

If you don't find a group...try a smaller resort where you might meet other folks traveling alone


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 2, 2020)

I travel by myself frequently.  Mainly because I go to places that people can't take the time to go (go for several weeks), or the money (I use FF miles, timeshares, CC points so it is not too expensive).

I do like to travel on Tradewinds solo, as you are not solo during meals. Which is the only part of solo travel I dislike, at times.

But I have been to Maldives, French Poly, Thailand and Malaysia for some exotic travel.  Belize, Panama, Mexico all over the Caribbean for closer travel.  Been all over the US alone too.  Mainly because of scheduling.

I have friends that invite themselves to join me, I'm open to that.  Or I will plan a bigger girls or friends group.  That happens too.

In my 20s I went and back packed through Europe for 2 summers in a row.  So now even in my 50 I am still going solo at times.

Enjoy, and go where you want, see what you want to see.  If you find people you like, you hang out.  If you don't like them you leave.  Some friends you will make for life, some you can get away from ASAP.  LOL.


----------



## sue1947 (Aug 2, 2020)

I have also travelled by myself.  I'm pretty independent and don't mind doing things by myself.  I enjoy the out of doors so will sometimes join a ranger led walk/tour at a national or state park or National wildlife area.  I will also check the local Audubon club for birding walks.  These are excellent ways to get advise from locals on where to go next.   I sometimes invite friends along, but life happens and they aren't always reliable.  Just go and do what you want to do.  The advantage is that you can change course without checking with anybody else.   It's different but worthwhile.  Go for it.

Sue


----------



## Luanne (Aug 2, 2020)

My younger dd travels by herself a lot.  Although she's said it would be fun to have someone go with her, I think she actually prefers the solo travel.  That way she can do what SHE wants to do when SHE wants to do it.    She does travel with us as well, and she's a delightful travel companion.

She did seven weeks in Europe on her own and several weeks in New Zealand by herself.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 2, 2020)

I have decided I will travel to beach timeshares by myself. Oh the pleasure of going to the beach with my book sitting under an umbrella and staying as long As I please!

I have a married friend who flies to Europe once a year books the first night at a hotel and gets a euroPass and decides where to go at the station. She would spend a month like that. Now she us sheltered at home


----------



## Tacoma (Aug 2, 2020)

When I want to travel and my husband can't (or I just want to extend a trip)I pick a place he is not that interested in and join either intrepid or g adventures. These are small group tours (max 16) that pair you with a same sex roommate or you can pay a single supplement. They tend do have most meals and activities together and as a social person and the prices are about the best I can find. I have also learned to call ans ask questions about who is registered on the trips I am interested in.   Last year I took my daughter to Morocco so I looked for a group with a wide variety of ages. It worked out great!


----------



## Cornell (Aug 2, 2020)

I love the responses to this thread.  Keep on, keep on.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 2, 2020)

Panina said:


> Singles with no significant other - timeshare/vacation travel
> 
> So as I embrace being single again I plan on traveling by myself.  It would be the first time,  as last time I was single I invited friends to travel with me and didn’t go if I couldn’t find anyone to join me.  This time I have no issues going by myself.
> 
> Would like to hear  your travel stories/adventures if you embarked on traveling on your own. What works and what didn’t.


I was in Orlando solo for 6 weeks. I’ve been to harborside solo plenty, I’ve invited friends to WSJ and two are afraid to go, 2 want mexico and I’m waiting on one more. Looks like ANOTHER solo trip. I can invite others but truthfully, I’d rather be solo at that point, than have people come who will bring “drama”. It’s not that bad at all. I’m starting to prefer solo travel


----------



## CPNY (Aug 2, 2020)

Maybe we start a solo tug meetup travel group haha.


----------



## Cornell (Aug 2, 2020)

CPNY said:


> I was in Orlando solo for 6 weeks. I’ve been to harborside solo plenty, I’ve invited friends to WSJ and two are afraid to go, 2 want mexico and I’m waiting on one more. Looks like ANOTHER solo trip. I can invite others but truthfully, I’d rather be solo at that point, than have people come who will bring “drama”. It’s not that bad at all. I’m starting to prefer solo travel


What are they afraid of ?


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2020)

I have to travel for work often and it is totally different being by myself. There are times I will have extra time and be able to see some sites and even get to a beach. While it is different being by myself, I still find it easy to enjoy myself. Sometimes I end out talking to new people but other times I can just enjoy the time to myself.

Both my son and daughter are still single and they both enjoy going places by themselves. It helps when you go and do things you enjoy. You’ll be surprised how easy it is to enjoy yourself.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 2, 2020)

Cornell said:


> What are they afraid of ?


Idk get on a plane? Not my problem. Don’t want them there anyway if that’s the case lol


----------



## Panina (Aug 3, 2020)

CPNY said:


> I was in Orlando solo for 6 weeks. I’ve been to harborside solo plenty, I’ve invited friends to WSJ and two are afraid to go, 2 want mexico and I’m waiting on one more. Looks like ANOTHER solo trip. I can invite others but truthfully, I’d rather be solo at that point, than have people come who will bring “drama”. It’s not that bad at all. I’m starting to prefer solo travel


I get the “drama” part.  I don’t want to do this or that, upset if I go to do it. Brings up memories of me traveling with friends.  Often I would go on tours alone when they just sat by the pool.

Even though my other half at the time was with me, often we split up in Disney as my interest were different and he didn’t want to join in.  I enjoyed my solo adventures eating at my favorite restaurants, seeing exhibits and talking with the artists, watching the street shows, talking to pin collectors, etc.  Look forward to trading into Disney and going more often.

Where did you stay in Orlando?


----------



## Panina (Aug 3, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Maybe we start a solo tug meetup travel group haha.


Might be a good idea


----------



## CPNY (Aug 3, 2020)

Panina said:


> I get the “drama” part.  I don’t want to do this or that, upset if I go to do it. Brings up memories of me traveling with friends.  Often I would go on tours alone when they just sat by the pool.
> 
> Even though my other half at the time was with me, often we split up in Disney as my interest were different and he didn’t want to join in.  I enjoyed my solo adventures eating at my favorite restaurants, seeing exhibits and talking with the artists, watching the street shows, talking to pin collectors, etc.  Look forward to trading into Disney and going more often.
> 
> Where did you stay in Orlando?


I stayed at the Marriott grand vista. Oh, i know all about the i want to do this and it that crowd haha. I’ve had plenty of trips with friends ruined because of people who insisted we do “everything as a group” aye what a disaster.


----------



## Cornell (Aug 3, 2020)

Panina said:


> Might be a good idea


I’m in!


----------



## Luanne (Aug 3, 2020)

Panina said:


> I get the “drama” part.  I don’t want to do this or that, upset if I go to do it. Brings up memories of me traveling with friends.  Often I would go on tours alone when they just sat by the pool.
> 
> Even though my other half at the time was with me, often we split up in Disney as my interest were different and he didn’t want to join in.  I enjoyed my solo adventures eating at my favorite restaurants, seeing exhibits and talking with the artists, watching the street shows, talking to pin collectors, etc.  Look forward to trading into Disney and going more often.
> 
> Where did you stay in Orlando?


I went to Disneyland with a group of friends some years back. Although we started out together at some point we broke apart and I was on my own.  I had a good time.

About the travel group on TUG.  I thought there was a group some years back called LOV (Ladies on Vacation).  I'm not sure if it's a TUG group or set up somewhere else, but it used to be mentioned here.


----------



## elaine (Aug 3, 2020)

I've traveled solo for work and usually stay a few extra days if it's an interesting place. I've enjoyed booking various tours as well as exploring on my own. From Albuquerque, I spent the weekend in Sante Fe on my own visiting art galleries, shops, etc. I usually start chatting with store owners in small shops.
In SF, I took the ferry over to Sausalito and chatted with the wine store owner. I also booked a wine tour. When I told the coordinator that I was solo, she suggested that I take the "lower level" tour in stead of the premium one, as mostly couples did the latter. I met 3 ladies from Scotland and had an excellent time. My colleague usually finds restaurants that have a galley where he can sit at the bar and watch the chef cook or chat with others.
I have also done WDW solo. Once was after clearing out my Mom's house in FL and I just needed to go and chill for a few days:  I went to the spa, read a book at the pool at AKV, chatted with others at the pool, ate long breakfast/coffees chatting with others, and sometimes head over to Disney Springs. I pick a TS with lively pool areas and if they have quick service restaurants, it's easy to chat with others. My fav is AKV Kidani for breakfast in Sana as it's quick service and lovely. Sometimes I get coffee in AM at SSR and then sit by the pool. Same for OKW. A DVC resort is probably my Fav solo. I also had an annual pass at the time and just power walked around AKV or the world at Epcot to get 5-7 miles in each day.
Once, I had an entire weekend planned for N. Italy, including a day tour to Lake District and Switzerland, but trip got nixed last minute. I use viator.com to see what an area has. They are a booking agent for local tours. There are food tours, etc. Once, we had a solo Mom (with a baby) on our day tour from Florence! We all had an awesome time!
If cruising starts back, NCL Epic has cool studio rooms with an attached lounge, the have a concierge who coordinates group singles dinners, matches up groups to do excursions, etc. I wanted to use their free espresso machine so badly!
I'd totally do a TUG girls' meet-up somewhere in the future. It would be super fun to "meet" and hang out with my TUG girlfriends. Orlando is likely the easiest as plentiful supply. Maybe fall 2021? We could do a different "Event" each evening with DIY/WDW/meet at the pool during the day: drinks/appetizers ice breaker at Resort X poolside on Monday, Progressive dinner in 3 condos at same resort (I'll be at a Marriott with an AC) on Tuesday, Games night at someone's condo on Wednesday, etc. Elaine(ps. Can anyone tell that I was our HOA's social chairperson for 5 years-lol!)


----------



## Glynda (Aug 3, 2020)

I've traveled to Atlanta or Charlotte many times solo just to get away and shop. I travel solo to Myrtle Beach for a four day conference every February. When I travel to visit a good friend in Greenville, SC, I stay in a hotel solo. I've thought of traveling to Italy solo and just hope I get back there either way someday. I don't mind eating breakfast or lunch out by myself at all. But I do feel a bit odd at dinner and tend pick up drive-through and bring it back to the room. I also feel a bit of loneliness when I return to the room in the evening. There's something empty feeling about opening the door and going in alone.


----------



## elaine (Aug 3, 2020)

Glynda said:


> I also feel a bit on loneliness when I return to the room in the evening. There's something empty feeling about opening the door and going in alone.


Some restaurants have an open kitchen and a bar overlooking. I'd find one of those to eat dinner. I also usually get take out for dinner. If I have a good lobby, I'll have decaf/wine and take a book and people watch a bit. DVC AKV lobby is definitely great for solos. Lots of activity all day/night. In fact, I rarely do any serious reading!
I also used to go the the theater alone a lot in NYC. During the day, I explored back streets of NYC, had brunch by central park, etc., then got salad/pizza for a quick dinner before Broadway. But, I also didn't mind eating solo at little restaurants in the East/West Village.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 3, 2020)

To all the single ladies, please enjoy life to it fullness and make every day a special day.


----------



## Panina (Aug 3, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> To all the single ladies, please enjoy life to it fullness and make every day a special day.


There are plenty of single men too that travel.


----------



## LAX Mom (Aug 3, 2020)

I'm married, but often travel solo. Sometimes I book a trip that DH isn't interested in, so I go alone. I love being able to spend as long as I want in a museum, see the flowers in the spring in Amsterdam or decide on the day's activities. I love to travel with DH, friends & other family members, but it's also great to travel alone. 

DH & I travel a lot together, but also enjoy different types of trips. He isn't crazy about a beach vacation & I love it! He likes to get away from people fishing, snowmobiling, riding motorcycles & 4-wheelers. I love to explore cities in the US and Europe. 

Years ago (2003?), I booked a week at the Marriott Custom House in Boston. As it got closer my DH had a conflict, then my DS's also couldn't make it. I decided to go by myself and had a great time exploring Boston.


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 3, 2020)

Back when my wife was alive, she would go with me to Steamboat Springs for the ski season. One year she decided to stay home while I went and she would come out for a week or so and I would fly back home as well. We did it that way until she passed. Still go every year. 

Same thing on my frequent trips to Europe, sometimes she would come, sometimes not. 

OTOH, she always came on our trips to Mexico. 

I do travel occasionally with a female friend now but mostly solo. 

Each trip has been fun and enjoyable solo or accompanied. Life is what you make it. 

Cheers


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 3, 2020)

Honestly, even though my husband is with me, sometimes I feel like I am by myself because on the low key vacations at our timeshares he barely does anything at all and spends a lot of time in the condo watching TV or on his computer. It is more work for me to nag and drag him along. I bet many people at our timeshares think I am alone because they never see him at the pool.

He does not like doing anything. No hiking, biking (he will do this if I insist), swimming, golfing, the gym, you name it he doesn't care to do it. He's boring. LOL! No socializing with other travelers either. How can he? He doesn't do anything! Hell- I can't even get him to sit out on a balcony to gaze at the scenery and enjoy fresh air most times. Ok- I have forced him to go on a lot of the group walks where we live and he does like going out on our neighbor's boat and some socialzing with the neighbors as a couple.

I join in on group things if there is something I am interested in without him.

Pre COVID he would go to the movies with me. He will go to a restaurant. I have to plan out everything to do and try to convince him to go. It's exhausting.

On a special trip to somewhere we have never been he will go sightseeing. But again, I have to plan it out. He does no research- nothing. Even places we go to regularly he is hard pressed to even remember anything about anything. He takes no interest. Even where we have moved he does not research and learn about the area. I don't get it. Me- I am continually reading and learning about places.

So- anyway, my point is I would have no issues traveling alone. I do confess I like my husband to drive. Not that I can't or wouldn't. But I enjoy being the navigator.

PS I have gone to the movies alone and I have eaten out dinner alone with no reservation about doing so.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 3, 2020)

slip said:


> I have to travel for work often and it is totally different being by myself. There are times I will have extra time and be able to see some sites and even get to a beach. While it is different being by myself, I still find it easy to enjoy myself. Sometimes I end out talking to new people but other times I can just enjoy the time to myself.
> 
> Both my son and daughter are still single and they both enjoy going places by themselves. It helps when you go and do things you enjoy. You’ll be surprised how easy it is to enjoy yourself.




Yes. Right, My son is 32 and single and he pretty much has to do things himself. When he traveled for work pre COVID he had to eat alone and he would visit breweries and talk to people and do some sightseeing on his own. He was just with us in Vermont and went out by himself for lunch at a brewery and talked to the people there (he works part time in a brewery and is into it big time). He eats out dinner alone sometimes.

Being an only child he is good at being alone. (though he really would like to met someone).


----------



## slip (Aug 3, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Yes. Right, My son is 32 and single and he pretty much has to do things himself. When he traveled for work pre COVID he had to eat alone and he would visit breweries and talk to people and do soem sightseeing on his own. He was just with us in Vermont and went out by himself for lunch at a brewery and talked to the people there (he works part time in a brewery and is into it big time). He eats out dinner alone sometimes.
> 
> Being an only child he is good at being alone. (though he really would like to met someone).



 Very similar to my son. He is 8 Years younger than his sister so when he was older he was by himself at home with us.


----------



## bbodb1 (Aug 3, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Being an only child he is good at being alone.


Speaking as a member of that club, I can attest to the need of being good at this.


----------



## Panina (Aug 3, 2020)

IMO Being Single and venturing out alone on vacation  is much different they having a significant other and going alone or feeling alone ( I experienced both),  traveling alone on business (I did that ).  Your significant other is always reachable if you get lonely or in an emergency.


----------



## bbodb1 (Aug 3, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Honestly, even though my husband is with me, sometimes I feel like I am by myself because on the low key vacations at our timeshares he barely does anything at all and spends a lot of time in the condo watching TV or on his computer. It is more work for me to nag and drag him along. I bet many people at our timeshares think I am alone because they never see him at the pool.
> 
> He does not like doing anything. No hiking, biking (he will do this if I insist), swimming, golfing, the gym, you name it he doesn't care to do it. He's boring. LOL! No socializing with other travelers either. How can he? He doesn't do anything! Hell- I can't even get him to sit out on a balcony to gaze at the scenery and enjoy fresh air most times. Ok- I have forced him to go on a lot of the group walks where we live and he does like going out on our neighbor's boat and some socialzing with the neighbors as a couple.
> 
> ...



Sounds like he is the yin to your yang......


----------



## Glynda (Aug 3, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Honestly, even though my husband is with me, sometimes I feel like I am by myself because on the low key vacations at our timeshares he barely does anything at all and spends a lot of time in the condo watching TV or on his computer. It is more work for me to nag and drag him along. I bet many people at our timeshares think I am alone because they never see him at the pool.
> 
> He does not like doing anything. No hiking, biking (he will do this if I insist), swimming, golfing, the gym, you name it he doesn't care to do it. He's boring. LOL! No socializing with other travelers either. How can he? He doesn't do anything! Hell- I can't even get him to sit out on a balcony to gaze at the scenery and enjoy fresh air most times. Ok- I have forced him to go on a lot of the group walks where we live and he does like going out on our neighbor's boat and some socialzing with the neighbors as a couple.
> 
> ...



Hubby says that I just want him to go to drive and carry the bags.  But he likes to travel and take it all in, though I am the planner. I do go to movies and theater alone. And I have eaten dinner out alone quite a few times. I think the nicer the restaurant the worse I feel eating alone.  So unless it's just a can't miss place, I eat drive through or in a casual place for dinner.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 3, 2020)

When we travel Patti and I do everything together - hike, snorkel, kayak (but separate kayaks), zipline, cliff climb, visit museums, etc, etc. We eat all our meals together. At home we probably spend 90% to 95% of our time together. She has given up on bike riding. So she goes for a long walk and when she gets home I go for a long Bike Ride. For the past 4 weeks since Felix's foot surgery we take turns shopping so he is not alone.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 4, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Yes. Right, My son is 32 and single and he pretty much has to do things himself. When he traveled for work pre COVID he had to eat alone and he would visit breweries and talk to people and do soem sightseeing on his own. He was just with us in Vermont and went out by himself for lunch at a brewery and talked to the people there (he works part time in a brewery and is into it big time). He eats out dinner alone sometimes.
> 
> Being an only child he is good at being alone. (though he really would like to met someone).


Take your Son on your timeshare trips!


----------



## JustDandy (Aug 4, 2020)

I am female, single, and travel alone. If I would wait for someone to join me, I wouldn't do anything...ever. Back when I lived at home/closer to my home, most of my friends were already paired off. Hello, let me introduce myself as the third wheel. lol. I never had a desire to travel with a couple (even if they were my good friends). I would do occasional trips to areas within 2-6hrs drive time for extended weekends here & there. Just to use some PTO and get away. Did 2 longer travels where I flew 5+hrs to my destination. I booked tours and other activities I thought would be fun. It wasn't weird at all being there by myself. Sometimes the families/couples paired up and chatted amongst themselves, so I got the tourguide to myself. Now that I have moved some 1800 miles away from home, I am really on my own & independent. Don't get me wrong I have great friends, but most are married or engaged. Someday, I will have a travel partner, but not today.

I am actually vacationing right now. Bid and won a timeshare rental to a resort on eBay about 7hrs away. Instead of driving all 7hrs one day, I split it in 2. Spent a night in a new-to-me city. After that, I had another rental set up a day later. Instead of taking the direct route, I took the road less traveled. Also stayed in another new-to-me city. . Really enjoyed stopping at random places along the way. Taking my good ol' time walking around. Or, just making a quick pitstop.

From what I can tell, generally, people don't really care or even notice if you travel alone. Most folks are too busy worrying about themselves to even take a second glance.


----------



## haras (Aug 4, 2020)

Panina said:


> Singles with no significant other - timeshare/vacation travel
> 
> So as I embrace being single again I plan on traveling by myself.  It would be the first time,  as last time I was single I invited friends to travel with me and didn’t go if I couldn’t find anyone to join me.  This time I have no issues going by myself.
> 
> Would like to hear  your travel stories/adventures if you embarked on traveling on your own. What works and what didn’t.



when I was much younger, I had to fly to Europe for work.  I was in my mid twenties and I did it over a span of 3-4 years I had to learn to eat alone in a restaurant and visit sites alone.  The experience taught me a lot.  Sometimes if the vibe was good I would talk to a stranger at the bar and it it didn’t, I wouldn’t.  Today my life is crazy in my mid 40’s with 3 young boys but I can easily eat at a restaurant alone during my hour lunch break and happily appreciate the silence of a good meal.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 4, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Take your Son on your timeshare trips!



Oh we have! We use our home resorts and they are within his driving distance so he comes for a few days. When he was younger he came with us on all our exchanges around the country. 

But the last few vacations we had outside our timeshare usage via flying, we went alone.


----------



## normab (Aug 4, 2020)

Great thread Panina.   DH and I do alot of travel together, but there are places I want to go that he’s not interested in. I used to travel a lot for business, and would do some solo sightseeing, but that’s a while back now.

Would definitely be interested in meeting up with fellow lady Tuggers. And Orlando is just down the road from me.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 4, 2020)

Panina said:


> IMO Being Single and venturing out alone on vacation  is much different they having a significant other and going alone or feeling alone ( I experienced both),  traveling alone on business (I did that ).  Your significant other is always reachable if you get lonely or in an emergency.


I was going to quote winniwoman, because I did have to do many things alone At a timeshare. What panina says is true, but Even though I have a husband I no longer have someone if I get lonely or an emergency.  I also do the driving, the packing, the carrying of the bags.  
several years ago, we arrived in key west and my husband felt sick.  He never left the condo.  Some old man started following me around, it was terribly uncomfortable .  
it is really weird because now my husband wants to go somewhere. Every day he asks to go somewhere and there is nowhere to go.


----------



## Panina (Aug 4, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> I was going to quote winniwoman, because I did have to do many things alone At a timeshare. What panina says is true, but Even though I have a husband I no longer have someone if I get lonely or an emergency.  I also do the driving, the packing, the carrying of the bags.
> several years ago, we arrived in key west and my husband felt sick.  He never left the condo.  Some old man started following me around, it was terribly uncomfortable .
> it is really weird because now my husband wants to go somewhere. Every day he asks to go somewhere and there is nowhere to go.


Your situation is different as everything now falls on you.  I know how hard it is.  I went through it with my dad.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 4, 2020)

Panina said:


> IMO Being Single and venturing out alone on vacation  is much different they having a significant other and going alone or feeling alone ( I experienced both),  traveling alone on business (I did that ).  Your significant other is always reachable if you get lonely or in an emergency.



Very true. Someone to fall back on. I agree. But maybe a close relative or friend you could call in an emergency will have to do.


----------



## topmom101 (Aug 13, 2020)

Hi all, very interesting and informative topic. I am married to a workaholic who hardly requests time off so I am learning to do stuff solo. I would love to join a group of solo travelers.


----------



## missyrcrews (Aug 13, 2020)

Cornell said:


> I love the responses to this thread.  Keep on, keep on.


Me, too!  I'll be there in a few years, once the kids age out.  I do not intend to give up my little jaunts hither and yon.  I never go very far, but the time away is essential for me.  Especially since I'll likely be working two jobs pretty much full time for the rest of my working life, due to this divorce.

Silver lining to going by myself, after years of traveling as a family: I'll be able to book a 1BR!!!!  All of those wonderful getaway/extra vacation weeks in II/RCI that I see that are too small right now will finally "fit!"


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Aug 14, 2020)

Panina said:


> There are plenty of single men too that travel.


Although I prefer to travel with my wife (and we have had some wonderful trips), neither she nor I mind if the other goes somewhere alone. There are a couple of areas in Europe that I would like to see, but she has no interest in them. So at some point, I'll just book tours on my own and go. And she's fine with that.

Sometimes we'll even book separate TS stays if the other person can't go. Last year, I booked a string of cheap Getaways and ACs, all within driving distance. We stayed together in two of them, she went by herself to two others, and I went by myself to a couple more.

Nice thread, Panina. I'm glad I finally came across it!


----------



## Harrickbayley (Aug 14, 2020)

Traveling solo is fun. You get to be in control of the whole trip.Transportation will also ensure that you are transported safely and comfortably.


----------



## Skicop (Aug 15, 2020)

I used to travel solo often when i was younger. I went all over the world alone. Recently i've lapsed into waiting till i found someone who wanted to go with me. I agree with you, i think it is time to venture out on my own again.......


----------



## CPNY (Aug 15, 2020)

Panina said:


> Singles with no significant other - timeshare/vacation travel
> 
> So as I embrace being single again I plan on traveling by myself.  It would be the first time,  as last time I was single I invited friends to travel with me and didn’t go if I couldn’t find anyone to join me.  This time I have no issues going by myself.
> 
> Would like to hear  your travel stories/adventures if you embarked on traveling on your own. What works and what didn’t.


Well my Aruba travel is solo again. Since WSJ cancelled my friends bailed and I refused to not travel so Aruba it is


----------



## MTKESQ (Aug 15, 2020)

MVCI has inclusive tours available with points. However, they are based on double occupancy, and MVCI refuses to provide a credit to single travelers for the "2nd traveler" for the cost of activities such as meals, transportation, theater, safaris, museums, tours, etc. If enough solo travelers requested solo tours, perhaps MVCI would offer them, or are least provide a credit for unused activities.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 15, 2020)

MTKESQ said:


> MVCI has inclusive tours available with points. However, they are based on double occupancy, and MVCI refuses to provide a credit to single travelers for the "2nd traveler" for the cost of activities such as meals, transportation, theater, safaris, museums, tours, etc. If enough solo travelers requested solo tours, perhaps MVCI would offer them, or are least provide a credit for unused activities.


I’ve always had issue with that. Never any single person pricing on many things


----------



## MTKESQ (Aug 15, 2020)

CPNY said:


> I’ve always had issue with that. Never any single person pricing on many things


What can we do to change that?


----------



## CPNY (Aug 15, 2020)

MTKESQ said:


> What can we do to change that?


Prob complain about it on TUG that’s about it? Lol


----------



## sue1947 (Aug 15, 2020)

Friends like OATS: Overseas Adventure Tours.  They don't have a single supplement.  I haven't used them, but have heard lots of good things from others.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 15, 2020)

I jetted somewhere only once while technically married, just b4 our divorce.
I had bought tickets to a Caribbean island and went without. My ex rebooked.
The female snorkel tour guide gave me a free night snorkel. <just a snorkel>

I think many peep (male+female) worry they may be prey travelling alone,
but that there's safety in numbers. It's like a throwback to herd-mentality, or
the Little Red Riding Hood tale in which a solo traveller is eaten by the wolf.

But I think these days, solo travellers are smart enuff to avoid that fate.
,


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 15, 2020)

I can second Overseas Adventure Travel. https://www.oattravel.com/ They have a specific section for solo Women's travel. iirc, the way it works is that they will set you up with a same gender travel partner and no single supplement- or no supplement if they are unable to pair you up. We've taken several of their tours and can say they are unequivocally that they are among the best organized tours we ever have taken. Small groups (16 max) and very flexible in their ability to do/see interesting things that come up on the fly. Outstanding!

Oh, they're great for couples too.

Jim


----------



## Panina (Aug 15, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> I can second Overseas Adventure Travel. https://www.oattravel.com/ They have a specific section for solo Women's travel. iirc, the way it works is that they will set you up with a same gender travel partner and no single supplement- or no supplement if they are unable to pair you up. We've taken several of their tours and can say they are unequivocally that they are among the best organized tours we ever have taken. Small groups (16 max) and very flexible in their ability to do/see interesting things that come up on the fly. Outstanding!
> 
> Oh, they're great for couples too.
> 
> Jim


Sharing a room with someone you don’t know can ruin your vacation.


----------



## elaine (Aug 15, 2020)

NCL Epic has small but really nice looking single rooms and a single lounge where they (I've read) organize group dinners, outings, etc.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 15, 2020)

Panina said:


> Sharing a room with someone you don’t know can ruin your vacation.


Or make your vacation memorable. You get to make contact long before the actual trip to determine compatibility. They've been doing this for decades and have a good track record. There aren't surprises. I'm sure most relatively experienced and comfortably well-heeled travelers have much more in common than insurmountable differences. Those are the type people who are attracted to such guided tours.  OAT travels to places that would be difficult to accomplish independently, and even the most experienced travelers will get experiences they could NEVER plan on their own.

A couple of quick OAT memories. We traveled over 800 miles over 2 weeks in Thailand, by minibus, boats, tuk-tuk- train, 2 flights, backs of pickups and on elephants. Out in the countryside we came upon a funeral procession, so we were invited to join all the way to the crematory where the family sent their dear departed on to the next life (devout Buddhists).

In N. Africa, we were tent camping (glamping?) on the Sahara and every morning a pot of hot tea was slid under our tent flap before we headed out walking - just us travelers- and our guides and our sparkling clean new Land Rovers with all our luggage and tents on the roof would catch up and we'd go find a family desert encampment and join them to find what their life is like. Sometimes helping make dolls for the little kids out of rags and straw, or pumping water for their flocks of sheep- but we always left as friends. We dropped into schools and gave them gifts of pencils and paper and crayons-we had been informed to bring such stuff. The kids sang their National Anthem to us and we sang ours to them.

Yes, I suppose that having a roomie that can't leave their own agenda alone would be a PITA, but most situations can be resolved and though rare, someone flat-out incompatible can be sent home.

Jim


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 15, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Maybe we start a solo tug meetup travel group haha.




I love this idea, let's do it....


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 15, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Being an only child he is good at being alone. (though he really would like to met someone).





bbodb1 said:


> Speaking as a member of that club, I can attest to the need of being good at this.




I'm an only child and I have always done things alone, I always craved to be part of a big family....


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 15, 2020)

A few years ago, there was a thread regarding Solo Travel Awards designed to recognize companies that effectively serve solo travelers (link). 

From the Solo Travel Award website - https://solotravelerworld.com/solo-travel-awards-2/
“_The Solo Travel Awards are presented to companies that excel at serving solo travelers by offering tours, cruises, and/or vacation packages with no or very low single supplements as well as other services appreciated by solo travelers. To gather accurate information for the judging process, travel companies nominate themselves for an award and answer 7 questions about their commitment to the solo travel market._​​_2019 was an exciting year for the Solo Travel Awards. Many new companies entered the Awards showing the growing interest from tour and cruise companies in the solo travel market._​_We consider the Solo Travel Awards as part of our responsibility to advocate for solo travelers. We're pleased that doing so not only showcases companies that we already know serve solo travelers but has revealed more companies targeting the solo travel market that we had not previously known about. Finally, we hope that it will encourage many other companies to see and understand the needs of solo travelers and decide to address them.”_​​​50 Degrees North 50 Degrees North specializes in innovative and authentic travel experiences in the Nordic region, offering tailor-made and small group tours for solo travellers.​​Adventure Canada Adventure Canada is the world’s leading marine expedition specialist, educating and connecting people to nature ⁠— and each other ⁠— through the spirit of adventure.​​Adventurous Women Adventurous Women is an Australian owned and operated company providing escorted tours worldwide exclusively for women.​​ATJ Traveling to Asia and the Pacific is not an easy task and can be intimidating. It's great to have a travel partner but it’s also such an enriching experience to travel solo, Our solo travelers get the best of both worlds: companionship throughout and time to explore, journal, rest, and reflect.​​Celestyal Cruises Celestyal Cruises serves the Greek Islands and Mediterranean with an industry leading single supplement policy and an intimate, attentive experience - perfect for solo travelers.​​Eldertreks ElderTreks offers small group, exotic adventure travel for the 50+ market with all-inclusive pricing, optional single supplements, and itineraries designed with YOU in mind.​​Encounter Travel Encounter Travel is 100% committed to solo travel. With 6 travel styles and destinations across the world, join our age-matched groups for solo travellers.​​Experience My France You stay in Véronique's mansion while she provides you with a fully guided and hosted French experience, 100% with locals over 10 days. Your all-inclusive tour is fully customized around your personal choices, desires, wants, as well as personal restrictions​​Explore Explore small group adventures create stories and friends to remember for a lifetime. Choose from over 500 active trips in more than 100 countries.​​Friendly Planet Over 38 years, we’ve perfected the formula of amazing hotels, airfare, included tours, must-see sights, and hands-on experiences that turn a “vacation” into a “bucket-list trip.”​​Grapehops GrapeHops Tours offers small group tours to Spain, Portugal, Italy, Slovenia, Bulgaria, and Croatia, mixing cultural and sightseeing visits with unique wine and food experiences.​​Grand Circle 800,000+ travelers have sailed with Grand Circle Cruise Line since 1998, including more than 225,000 solo travelers. Today, more than 30% of our travelers are solo—attracted by our comprehensive program and low-cost Single Supplements and more.​​Gutsy Women Travel Gutsy Women Travel has been the leading provider of travel experiences designed exclusively for women since 2001. Small groups of 10-16 are led by an experienced Travel Director from the destination. Inclusions that matter deepen one's cultural experience.​​Just You Just You provides the opportunity to embark on a solo adventure together with other like-minded travelers! Everyone is guaranteed a private room and is never charged a single supplement.​​MT Sobek Celebrating 50 years of adventure, MT Sobek specializes in handcrafted, small group, and custom adventures, offering insider access and award-winning trips in the world’s most incredible places.​​On the Go Tours We’re an award-winning provider of unforgettable travel tours and tailor-made holidays. From Myanmar to Madagascar, we love bringing you the best the world has to offer.​​Other Way Round Other Way Round offers Colombia tours where adventure travel, cultural immersion, and social impact collide. We connect travellers aged 25-45 and share with them the real Colombia!​​Overseas Adventure Travel Overseas Adventure Travel offers small group, immersive adventures for travelers aged 50 and older. With its small-scale travel philosophy, OAT limits groups to 8-16 travelers on land and 20-25 by ship.​​Paris Personally Paris Personally is a woman-owned, Paris-based business providing exceptional small group trip experiences to travelers who want to experience Paris in an authentic way with a local guide.​​Pravassa As the pioneer in wellness travel, Pravassa’s programs are vetted, curated wellness travel experiences crafted to address the self-care needs and time constraints of today's explorer.​
Riviera River Cruises Riviera is at the top of the premium market yet competitively priced, offering true value for money. Shore excursions in every port are included yet we allow our guests time to explore on their own. Riviera River Cruises is the only company to dedicate entire departures to solo travelers.​​Solo Travellers Group Tours At Solo Travellers Group Holidays we pride ourselves in using our travel expertise and passion for all things travel to create amazing small group holidays.​​Surf Expedition Inc. We are passionate travelers in search of the best waves and places to discover. We believe that happiness resides in creating memorable experiences by meeting new and interesting people in places that we would’ve never thought to see in our lifetime.​​The Blue Walk A woman-owned and operated company offering leisurely, relaxing, small-group walking tours in Europe, The Blue Walk specializes in art workshop vacations.​​Tauck Founded in 1925, Tauck is a leader in authentic, enriching, guided travel, with more than 150 itineraries to 70+ countries and all seven continents.​​Two's a Crowd Two's a Crowd is an Australian owned and operated travel company helping solos everywhere to confidently see the world.​​Tucan Travel Tucan Travel has 32 years of success providing intimate small group adventures to more than 70 countries abroad. Come discover award-winning travel on one of our 200 different tours.​​Vantage Deluxe World Travel Vantage applauds the spirit of independent discovery by placing equal importance on providing an unparalleled value and travel experience—the customer always comes first​​Wild Frontiers Wild Frontiers is a boutique adventure travel company that specializes in stylish and original small-group tours and tailor-made trips to off-the-beaten-path destinations worldwide.​​Women of the World Travel Our goal is to empower women through travel. We create hand-crafted tours to some of the world's most beautiful destinations for solo female travelers.​​Women's Travel Group Phyllis Stoller started The Women's Travel Club in 1992 and has consistently worked to make travel accessible to women of all ages. Affordable yet luxurious group trips are formatted to make women comfortable immediately​


----------



## CPNY (Aug 15, 2020)

Here I am with another cancelled trip due to Covid closure at St. John. I pivot to Another island but friends who were going to St. John decided against traveling. I invited other friends of mine to join last minute. They in turn invite someone else and ask if it possible to get them another room. I’m pretty easy going but I’m also thinking,  really?! They of course said they would stay with me they said and have the other guy stay alone. Well I’m thinking, if That’s the case I’m staying alone screw that. I should have kept quiet and went to Away by myself.

edit: got them a getaway and they are staying in a two bedroom together and I have my own two bedroom. Works out perfectly for me!


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 16, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I'm an only child and I have always done things alone, I always craved to be part of a big family....



My son is the kind of the same. When we have gotten together with extended family - especially with others that have “kids“ his age- I can see how much he loves it.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 16, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> My son is the kind of the same. When we have gotten together with extended family - especially with others that have “kids“ his age- I can see how much he loves it.


I always felt being an only child is a curse.  I’m blessed my dads family is huge and I have tons of first cousins who I’m very close to


----------



## Panina (Aug 18, 2020)

Cornell said:


> I’m in!





CPNY said:


> Maybe we start a solo tug meetup travel group haha.





normab said:


> Great thread Panina.   DH and I do alot of travel together, but there are places I want to go that he’s not interested in. I used to travel a lot for business, and would do some solo sightseeing, but that’s a while back now.
> 
> Would definitely be interested in meeting up with fellow lady Tuggers. And Orlando is just down the road from me.





topmom101 said:


> Hi all, very interesting and informative topic. I am married to a workaholic who hardly requests time off so I am learning to do stuff solo. I would love to join a group of solo travelers.





Sugarcubesea said:


> I love this idea, let's do it....



When the virus is in control, by then I should be settled in my new place, I will try to start a group for travel.  It would be fun if a few of us could get together.


----------



## hhd1992 (Aug 18, 2020)

Traveling with my beloved was wonderful. We loved Timesharing and doing the same things, being exploring, driving, adventuring, shopping (in the pre-internet shopping days, once that started, there was no going back to the shops), etc., etc. We traveled down to the last days possible. And then my beloved departed and I stayed behind. Our age difference may have been significant (or so other's tell me, we never felt any gap) but it was illness, not age that made me a widow. Travel was the one thing that kept me sane. Traveling solo, seeing with my eyes and mentally transmitting pictures to my beloved all the way wherever that is, or just next to me on the co-pilot's seat. Never felt lonely, not for a single minute. As for dinners, I love to enjoy food, not just to go places to check off my list. Would rather eat alone than having to waste the moment with others. Very few people in the world I could eat with and enjoy every morsel of food and every second of their presence at the same time. My bestie - friends for 50 years - who is one of the few, left me live my grief for a serious chunk of time (over 3 years) and then she swooped into my life to lift me out of my pool of grief, and travel with me to wherever the road would take us. We first take a guided tour of the city/area we visit, then let lose and drive with abandon to see it all. We do this once a year or so, but the rest of the time I like going it alone.  Our next plan is for TradeWinds Belize. If it cancels will reschedule - we did TW Greece with our respective spouses, so she knows the drill - we were members of the first TW charter, of those who did not renew.

If your newly found solo-iness is death related, you really are not alone as you would carry your significant other with you. If related to separation and you need company, it is not difficult to seek and find it (lots of suggestions already). One thing is important: enjoy the moment!


----------



## canesfan (Aug 20, 2020)

I travel a decent amount with my husband on his work trips. During that I’m usually solo as he has to work and will even have dinner meetings. I do tours when I’m alone. For dinner if I don’t want to be alone I especially enjoy booking a restaurant hop group tour. Everyone is socializing and you get a taste of local cuisine. 
I’d be interested in a TUG solo board! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A.Win (Feb 23, 2021)

My all inclusive membership in Mexico charges for one person when traveling alone. So for only $60-100 per day, I get a nice room by the beach as well as entertainment and unlimited food and drinks. This is cheaper than a hotel room!

I prefer traveling with family or friends, but I am OK with being alone as well. I traveled regularly for work and had several weekends to spend alone or with co-workers.


----------



## cissy (Feb 24, 2021)

Cornell said:


> I’m in!


Me too!


----------



## northovr (Feb 24, 2021)

Panina said:


> There are plenty of single men too that travel.


 I have been traveling alone since July of last year it kind of sucks.  So I would welcome a companion. 
 the pandemic doesn't help because of social distancing.  I holding on until  everyone gets *vaccinated*


----------



## bnoble (Feb 24, 2021)

I've done quite a bit of solo travel during our three-year separation. In general, I don't so much mind being "alone" for a trip. I interact with others quite a bit during the work day--even while working remotely--so I can treat solo travel as a time to recharge those batteries. I typically go somewhere where there is something interesting to do/see during the day, and bring along plenty of books on my kindle for the evenings.

Some places are less "alone" than others. Disney World, for example, is a pretty easy place to strike up conversations with others around you. I've found that particularly easy when e.g. eating a meal at the bar rather than a table. Most of the others there are not solo travelers, but the social dynamic at the bar is more conducive to this. If you are more outgoing, it's possible to meet folks in line, watching a performer, etc. Other couples/families/groups are not always interested in talking to someone, but many are.

Ski lifts are often another place where it is easy to strike up a conversation.

I've also done some questionable things, including hiking alone in RMNP. I stuck to reasonably popular trails, so assumed if something happened (broke an ankle, etc.) I wouldn't have to wait forever for someone to come across me. But, in hindsight, maybe I should have at least had a locator beacon.

One of the best parts of solo travel is that you never have to worry if what you'd like to do/where you'd like to eat/etc. is okay with the other person. If you want to ride that roller coaster over and over again, or sit on the rocking chair and watch the world go by, you can. No one will mind.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 24, 2021)

bnoble said:


> One of the best parts of solo travel is that you never have to worry if what you'd like to do/where you'd like to eat/etc. is okay with the other person. If you want to ride that roller coaster over and over again, or sit on the rocking chair and watch the world go by, you can. No one will mind.


Absolutely! Oh boy did I ride hagrids roller coaster over and over and over again...... 36 times this summer.


----------



## Patri (Feb 24, 2021)

I only now discovered this thread, but you may be a lifesaver when I just have to bust out of the confines of our current life.


----------



## Panina (Feb 24, 2021)

Whereas I am a person who loves to travel with other the freedom of traveling alone is refreshing.


----------



## bbodb1 (Feb 24, 2021)

bnoble said:


> ...I've also done some questionable things, including hiking alone in RMNP. I stuck to reasonably popular trails, so assumed if something happened (broke an ankle, etc.) I wouldn't have to wait forever for someone to come across me. But, in hindsight, maybe I should have at least had a locator beacon....



Not meaning to sound morbid about this point, but if something should happen to me while I am hiking in RMNP, I can't think of many more beautiful or picturesque places for my last memory to come from.  Our trip to RMNP is still the most memorable in terms of physical beauty and the inspiring (intoxicating) effect of being with nature..


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 25, 2021)

Panina said:


> When the virus is in control, by then I should be settled in my new place, I will try to start a group for travel.  It would be fun if a few of us could get together.



Count me in


----------



## rboesl (Feb 25, 2021)

I am surprised no one mentioned this. A friend of mine that's widowed travels with a AAA Solo Travelers group. Cruises and bus excursions specifically for solo travelers. He loves it and travels a few times a year.


----------



## Tacoma (Mar 4, 2021)

rboesl - I haven't heard of that group and since I'm not really single probably can't use it although I will check out their website. As a single male I'm sure your friend would love these trips as they are generally highly skewed female.  What a great way to travel and meet different people.
Tried to get on the site and they want a zip code to get in. I only have a postal code. Clearly they mainly want people from the NY area.


----------

